# Keys



## jdboy (Dec 3, 2013)

I have a lot of tractor with only one key and I toke them out when are barn was broken into and I was scared that I would lose the keys. So can lowes make tractor keys
If not were do they make them
Please any were near newville


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not sure Lowes can make tractor keys, but I guess it all depends on what kind of tractor you have, and how old they are.
If you have any kind of tractor that can you can still get parts from, from a dealer, you can order as many keys as you like from them on the internet. If they are older tractors with a universal ignition switch, you can just change out the switch if you can't get a key cut for it.
I only had one key for my Case, and I lost it! fortunately, by shear luck, I found it and decided at that time to order an extra key. Found a dealer on line, ordered the key and a pair of them showed up in the mail!


----------

